# Really dumb question for you guys



## browningboy (Mar 30, 2003)

Im pretty new to deer hunting and im wondering if baiting is illegal?


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

Not in ND.


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

Yeh it is, check the regs....


----------



## Hoggr (May 28, 2002)

Not in Nodak


----------



## Robert A. Langager (Feb 22, 2002)

From the NDGF website. This is all it says about baiting. It appears to be legal other than on WMAs.

*Baiting Restrictions. Baiting on Department Wildlife Management Areas (WMAs) is prohibited. Baiting is defined as the placement and or use of bait(s) for attracting big game and other wildlife to a specific location for the purpose of hunting. Baits include but are not limited to grains, minerals, salts, fruits, vegetables, hay or any other natural or manufactured foods. The designation does not apply to the use of scents and lures, water, food plots, standing crops, or livestock feeds being used in standard practices.*

Hope that helps.

RC


----------



## browningboy (Mar 30, 2003)

so on private land u can bait then?


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

Yep! Unless its in P.L.O.T.S


----------



## Ranger_Compact (Nov 2, 2005)

I sure hope its legal... :stirpot:


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

browningboy...be careful who you trust on here :roll:


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

Buckseye, Could you show me in the regs were it is illegal? I might be missing something.. 
I thought I remember you mentioning you hunt over bait. Or am I mistaken?


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

oops my bad... sorry dblkluk I misread illegal... sorry again man!!


----------



## t_lowe_3081 (Oct 10, 2005)

well, over here in ky. its legal to bait deer. not to say it is in nd. but it is down here.


----------

